# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  [Vb6] – Source Quản lý Nhân Sự và Tiền Lương 2009

## huynhthanhchau

1. Giới thiệu : Bảng chấm công chưa phù hợp với thực tế -> Chấm công phải chấm theo từng ngày làm việc.Lương tăng ca phải theo 3 ca ,ca 1 từ 6-> 14h ,ca 2 14->22h,ca 3từ 22->6h sáng hôm sau, hành chánh thì 7h30 đến 4h30.Phụ trội được tính ca 1 hoặc ca 2 * 150% , ca 3 *180% và tăng ca có trừ cả giờ giải lao ăn cơm mất 15 phút cho 2 buổi giải lao ăn cơm 30 phút tổng là 1 h .Nếu giờ tăng ca ít phải trừ tương ứng với giờ giải lao tương ứng .Ngày làm việc nào mà nghỉ thì đánh dấu vào các loại phép. Đăng nhập chương trình với UserName : Admin và PassWord : Admin.

2. Ngôn ngữ : Visual Basic 6.

3. Giao diện :
​4. Nguồn : sưu tầm từ Blog http://tip4it.tk

Download here
http://cid-a4e5440d42a2f4f4.skydriv...nts/Visual Basic 6/Quanlynhansu2009270709.rar
Pass: tip4it.tk​

----------


## thangpham18

Có ai fix lại giùm cái lổi 713 khi chạy phần "Chấm Công". Còn bị một số lỗi log nữa !

----------

